# ps aktionen



## layla (12. September 2002)

hi!

ich bin da auf so ein paar seite rumgesurft und hab na brushes gesucht und dabei auch aktion files gefunden.
hab auch unterm phtoshop ordner eine datei mit photosho aktionen gefunden hab mein file da reinkopiert,aber kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das jetzt anwenden kann?weil brushes und die sachen kann man reinladen aber wo kann man dieses aktionen reinladen?

danke


----------



## Christoph (12. September 2002)

Fenster=>AKTIONEN

auf den pfeil rechts oben. aktionen laden


----------



## layla (12. September 2002)

danke


----------



## Milchmann (4. Oktober 2002)

Man kann aber auch das Photoshopfenster verkleinern,
die Aktionenpalette aufrufen und die *.atn einfach 
rüberziehen. Maustaste nicht vergessen loszulassen. lol

und für das naechste mal das benutzen:
       
:|    :#


----------

